

Refusing Facebook Has Social Cost - huffo
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/news/headlines/technologyrefusal-082611.aspx

======
hseth90
facebook is total bullshit. we dont need social networking. not to mention it
makes millions vulnerable to fraud and other types of hacking. people see
facebook as an easier gateway to bullying too.

